# How many different types of Wyndham points are there?



## Hogemdikum (Nov 14, 2010)

Just to double check, Are Wyndham Points universal (usable) at all Wyndham properties (other than Worldmark)?  Also, how many different types of Wyndham points are out there and do they all work together?  

We are looking for 500,000 - 700,000 points that have a lot of flexibility and great value.  Fortunately, we do not require any specific home resort since we can go pretty much any time with little notice, but mainly our time is most free from May through November.  I just want to make sure if we buy a lot of Wyndham points, that we know where we can use them.  

All I've heard thus far is that Worldmark does not work with Wyndham, but I wasn't sure if there were more categories where pionts can't be used between them.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 14, 2010)

Club Wyndham Plus is mainly in the East.  There are Worldmark resorts showing in the resort directory, but availability is limited.  I think you should decide whether you prefer to vacation on the East or West coast and that will help with the decision between Worldmark and Club Wyndham.

There are a lot of "Associate" and "Affiliate" resorts and hotels in our directory and we can use our points to stay there.  Availability is limited by how many units at each place are shared to Wyndham.  As an example, Coconut Malorie in Ocean City, Maryland is listed as an Affiliate Resort.  There is some history there that I may not know precisely, but what I think I remember is that once Wyndham or Fairfield managed that resort and then were voted out as managers.  They have some residual control over some units there because while Wyndham managed they sold units to Wyndham owners and their points are shared to the owner pool.  If those Wyndham owners use their units, the inventory is not available to other Wyndham owners.  If they choose to go to a different resort, the units can be had by other Wyndham owners.  We stayed there one week in December, but have never again been able to find availability.  We really wish Wyndham would put a resort in Ocean City, MD.  

Worldmark is a bit different as it's a parallel company under the same top company.  I'm not sure how the units get shared between the two, but there are about 23 Worldmark resorts listed in our directory as Associate resorts.  Possibly units get shared when there is excess inventory.  We stayed in the Worldmark New Braunfels, Texas once.  It was beautiful.  Don't know if we could get in again, but I usually don't have to worry about getting in at any of the Club Wyndham resorts.  Most Worldmark resorts are in the Western states and this is why you need to decide which side of the country you prefer.


----------



## Hogemdikum (Nov 14, 2010)

So are the "regular" Wyndham points and Fairfield points all generically referred to as Club Wyndham?  I'm trying to get the terminology mixed up.  It sort of looks like there's Worldmark... and then all of the other Wyndham points are points that can be used at the "7,000 locations" that is so regularly referred to.  Is that the case?  Since I'm not really looking at Worldmark at ths point, I just want to make sure that if I buy "Wyndham points", "Club Wyndham points" or "Fairfield Wyndham points" that they can all be used at the same places.  I apologize of these are stupid questions, but I'm fairly new to this and I'm trying to learn as much as possible.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 14, 2010)

There are also a version called Club Wyndham Access which is a vacation club with a trust owning points at_ SOME_ Wyndham resorts. Club Wyndham Access (trust owns the deeds) is not Club Wyndham Points (you own the deeds).

UDI points. Converted Fixed Weeks Points.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Nov 14, 2010)

Hogemdikum,

Welcome to the Wyndham Forum here on TUG. You can get quite a bit of fundamental information about Wyndham Points by going to the STICKY at the top of this Forum and clicking on *Wyndham Information and Advice Articles.*

Regardless of where you buy your points you are no doubt aware that you should make sure that what you are buying is what you intended to buy. 

Many sellers refer to what is now known as Club Wyndham Plus points by different terms such as Fairfield points, Fairfield Wyndham points, Wyndham points or Club Wyndham Plus points. However the contract and/or deed should clarify for you what is being sold. If you cannot get a copy of the contract or deed prior to your purchase or you do not understand what is being purchased when you do read the contract and/or deed get clarification that satisfies you before buying or look elsewhere.

Fairfield Resorts was purchased by Wyndham in 2006. The original contract or deed that you are purchasing may indicate that the original owner purchased a Fixed Week from Fairfield Resorts that was later converted to Fairshare Plus Points or the contact or deed may indicate that the original owner purchased UDI points from Fairfield or Wyndham.

In 2009 Wyndham changed what the points were called. They were originally referred to as Fairshare Plus points but are now referred to as Club 
Wyndham Plus points. 

*IF* what you are buying is determined by you to be Club Wyndham Plus Points then those points will be assigned to you by Wyndham at the beginning of your Use Year every year and you can use the assigned points to make reservations at any Wyndham (timeshare) resort that is available through Wyndham internal reservations.

Ten months prior to check-in you will have the same opportunity as any other person who has Wyndham points to make a reservation using the Wyndham points that you acquire during the "Standard Reservation Period"  or the "Express Reservation Period" assuming that their is availability at the resort you want to go to.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hogemdikum said:


> So are the "regular" Wyndham points and Fairfield points all generically referred to as Club Wyndham?  I'm trying to get the terminology mixed up.  It sort of looks like there's Worldmark... and then all of the other Wyndham points are points that can be used at the "7,000 locations" that is so regularly referred to.  Is that the case?  Since I'm not really looking at Worldmark at ths point, I just want to make sure that if I buy "Wyndham points", "Club Wyndham points" or "Fairfield Wyndham points" that they can all be used at the same places.  I apologize of these are stupid questions, but I'm fairly new to this and I'm trying to learn as much as possible.


I might be wrong, but I doubt the list of resorts totals 7,000 even including all of RCI.  The map on this page shows the complete list that's in our directory.  There's a separate dropdown list of just the affiliate and assoicate resorts https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/search.do

If you want to go to other countries, you have to trade or exchange your points through RCI.

Just adding a thought, you would be wise to buy your points at a resort or plan that you really love and could enjoy returning to again and again.  Travel might be looking wonderful to you now, but timeshare purchases are a long term thing and you might not like traveling so far later on.


----------

